# Bipod Length



## BHealy (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey all,

Just picked up this new Savage model 11 in .223 (3X9 scope). Anyways I had them put on a 6-9" bipod, seemed a good prone position height. But looking through some photos I noticed much larger bipods on other's guns. Here's mine:










First time varminter, need any advice. You guys think I should keep this one or return it for something larger? I just want an all around bipod, don't know if I need a larger one for maybe sitting.

Thanks

-Brian


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have one of each height, but i can honestly say I much prefer the 21"-23" one much better. i often find myself switching that one to the gun i will be using. However; i also prefer shooting from a sitting position not a prone position. :beer: hope i confused you more. :beer:


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

I also use a variety of lengths, but find that I am steadier in the prone position. The challenge, though, is that it's hard to get a clear line of site (and shot) when you are laying on the ground. Grass, rocks, and the contour of the ground all seem to get in the way. I swear those little buggers understand trigonometry and do the angles before deciding if it's safe to stand up and give you the Bronx Cheer. If you sit, even the good bipods (Harris, for example) wobble a bit when extended out to that 2 ft range. OK for short ranges. Ammo wasting for those long shots.

Problem #2 comes into play when you are shooting prone. To get over the obstacles decribed above, one might think about laying next to a prairie dog mound and using that elevated perch to shoot from. Possible outcomes (all personally experienced or know people who have):

1. Big nasty spiders come up out of those holes and you crap yourself.
2. Bigger, nastier rattlesnakes come up out of those holes. True. And, yes, you crap yourself.
3. You pick up a bad case of chiggers (is there such thing as a good case of chiggers?).
4. You rip away with your AR only to discover that a bunch of empties tumbled down the hole immediately on your right. Before reaching in for that valuable brass, see #1 and #2 above.

Remedy? We built a shooting table on a trailer. We also go mobile and crawl around, but stay away from the mounds. It's a long way back to the truck when your trousers are full with more than you walked out there with!

Good luck and have fun. Be prepared for the other problem that comes along with this sport. Maybe you have heard this already, but there's a very fine line between "hobby" and "mental illness". Be preared for the addiction!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use the length just longer than the BR style and shorter than the medium length. I find it will allow you to get over most grass and will still be low enough to take very long shots. They are far too short to sit behind the gun unless you have a two foot rock in front of you.

I have the shorter ones and longer ones but I do not like sitting behind my gun and the BR length are far too short to get you over most grass except late in the season.

To solve the AR-15 brass problem get yourself some heavy netting with holes only .25 to .5" and drape it over your scope and to the ground. When shooting over a hole I just bunch up the bottom and I never lose any casings with my AR. Now only if my 22-250 did not kick brass out 9 feet.

Movie trivia: The movie "Invasion U.S.A." is, in fact, a documentary


----------



## BHealy (Jun 2, 2009)

You wouldn't know how many inches would you?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Well I think that is an issue between my GF and my self.  When I go home I will take measurements.

Chuck Norris does not "style" his hair. It lays perfectly in place out of sheer terror.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I take two Harris bi-pods with me when I go prairie dog shooting. I have a short one for prone shooting; when I need to hit them out past 250 yards. Then I have a taller that I can use sitting. I find that it is much easier to see and spot target while sitting but I just can't get stable enough for those long shots.

I also take a shooting mat to sit or lay on; after years of laying in the rocks, brush, and cactus I figured it was a good investment.


----------

